# صلاه شكر لرب المجد يسوع



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

*نشكرك يا مالكنا المتحنن لانك لا تنسانا ابد 

بتسمح بالضيق ايوه لكن مش بتسبنا 

لازم تبعت مع الضيق وفى الوقت المناسب المعونه والتعزيه الألهيه 

آه آه آه يا يسوع حاسس بينا وايدك معانا 

نشكرك يارب الأول على الضيقه اللى دايما بتكون علشان بنينا 

وثانيا على جمال وحلاوة التعزيه اللى بتجينا 

نشكرك ونمجدك ونسجد لك يا يسوع ملكنا المتحنن جدا 

ونحن يايسوع نثق انك معنا ولا تتركنا ابــــــــــــــــــــــداً 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2011)

soso a قال:


> *نشكرك يا مالكنا المتحنن لانك لا تنسانا ابد
> 
> بتسمح بالضيق ايوه لكن مش بتسبنا
> 
> ...


*آميــــــــــــــــــن*


----------

